# WebSpace



## Maik (9. April 2001)

Hallo @ all! 

Kennt ihr gute Adressen, die mindestens 20MB Speicher ohner Werbung anbieten, die auch nichts kosten? 

Danke! 

Cu Scorpion - Maik


----------



## Quentin (9. April 2001)

http://www.f2s.com

bin recht zufrieden


----------



## Klon (9. April 2001)

http://www.kostenlos.de und da nachschaun 

QUENTIN mach das alte Pic wieder dahin, das war viel viel besser )


----------



## Moartel (9. April 2001)

*Fortunecity*

Geh doch einfach auf http://www.fortunecity.de . Da kriegst du 100. Der Server ist auch einigermaßen schnell. Nur beim Upload gibt es hin und wieder Probleme.


----------



## Montz (9. April 2001)

*fortune city*

is im moment down leider! hauen die eigentlich banner auf die page?


----------



## Quentin (9. April 2001)

> _Ursprünglich verfasst von Klon _
> *QUENTIN mach das alte Pic wieder dahin, das war viel viel besser*



was war denn mein altes bild wenn ich fragen darf?  lol hehe


sorry für ot


----------



## Moartel (9. April 2001)

*Ja, leider*

Die von Fortunecity stellen dir ein Banner als Popup auf die Page. Ansonsten aber nichts. Dass die down sind habe ich noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## cube (9. April 2001)

*server mit php??*

kennt ihr auch einen schnellen server, der php unterstützt?? sollte gratis sein und ohne werbung, speicher ist egal.


----------



## Klon (9. April 2001)

http://www.f2s.com

Aber schaut doch mal bei http://www.kostenlos.de da sind die Anbieter mit ihren features aufgelistet.


----------



## Moartel (10. April 2001)

*Wie schnell?*

Wie schnell ist f2s.com? Ist der Server zuverlässig und wie siehts da mit Werbung aus? Überlege mir, ob ich nicht den Server wechsle.


----------



## $include (12. April 2001)

Bitte vergeßt F2S. Die sind nur Mist!!!! Könnts Euch davon überzeugen ... http://www.bed-ut.f2s.com
Wir sind bei denen gehostet und der Speed is einfach unter aller Sau.
Ach ja, is des eigentlich normal, daß wenn ich eine Seite auf den FTP lade, daß die dann net gleich verfügbar is?


----------



## Klon (12. April 2001)

Ja ich kann auch nur klagen über f2s, die MySQL Datenbank Einrichtung ist schlecht gemacht und die Verfügbarkeit unter aller S**

Schlecht alles.


----------



## Jarod (20. April 2001)

*...*

heho..

er fragte nach nem webspace anbieter der ohne
werbung ankommt..wie kann man da nur fortunecity
vorschlagen? die sind ja wohl noch schlimmsten
in sachen werbung..

http://www.8ung.at war eigentlich net schlecht. ab und
zu bauen die um aber das sollte net der stein
des anstosses sein..

wenn man files ablegen möchte (downloads) kann
man ruhig auf bannerlastige anbieter ausweichen.
http://www.nbci.com und http://www.server2000.de bieten sich
da an. auf keinen fall idrive oder sowas in der
art.

hoffe ich konnte bisl helfen..

:: jarod

ps. ansonsten wie die kollegas scho gesagt haben..
http://www.kostenlos.de/internet/ ansurfen und unter
webspace guckern! ;D


----------



## Klon (20. April 2001)

Also der kostenlose Webspace von Puretec ist erste Sahne.
Super schnell, und ganze 10MB


----------



## Moartel (23. April 2001)

*kostenlos bei Puretec?*

Bei Puretec gibts was kostenlos? Hätt ich gar nicht gedacht. Wo muss ich mich da anmelden? Habs leider auf deren Page nicht gefunden. *Schäm*


----------

